

Why The Lucky Stiff's old blog (Aug. 2000 - May 2005) - byrneseyeview
http://www.advogato.org/person/whytheluckystiff/

======
peregrine
"i love working on an obscure book. people cling to ideas, because they're
supposed to be vouchers for a million dollars. no, write an obscure book.
build something outside all that pressure. i guess treehouses for kids
qualify." - _why 20 Sep 2004

~~~
peregrine
Contex:
[http://www.advogato.org/person/whytheluckystiff/diary/50.htm...](http://www.advogato.org/person/whytheluckystiff/diary/50.html)

~~~
pygy
There has always been some dark corners in _why's writing, with some dreary
biographical detyails permeating.

I 2000-2001, his parents divorced, and his father went through a mental
breakdown.

A bit later he writes that suicide would be the only thing preventing him from
finishing some work.

Death is present in several chapters of the poingnant guide.

Then comes this: "narco+alco have turned kooky people i love into obliterated
people i love. god, god, god, please keep her alive." in the post linked
above.

The 4th version of shoes should have been nicked "murder". One of his last
tweets was "i thought that RIP was strictly for cremation." ... An I find the
Shoes book scary.

-

Overall, his universe wasn't as fun as he tried to present it.

I simply hope he's ok.

------
michaelneale
I liked _why's code, his tools, shoes, hpricot I think was his (it is really a
work of art, a truly great library). However I didn't find his writing helpful
- never was able to learn anything from it and it mostly got in the way when I
tried to search for things when trying to work out how to do something in
ruby.

I guess I wasn't his audience, but some awesome libs.

~~~
yan
I found his writing to be very, umm poignant, i.e:
[http://www.advogato.org/person/whytheluckystiff/diary/41.htm...](http://www.advogato.org/person/whytheluckystiff/diary/41.html)

~~~
unalone
Something about that story is very Kaufmanesque.

------
electronslave
In all seriousness, this is why therapy and medication can seriously help a
young person who's addressing difficult issues. When I was working on GNOME,
we all knew _why was different. He used to come into #smooth and argue about
colors and gradients, and use "beautiful rainbows" as argumentation, rather
than progression, style and color theory.

After Reiser and seeing _why in action these last few years, I really think
that there is a precedent for a very serious eye to be turned toward mental
health in hackers. We spend so much time internalizing, focused into our
worlds, that we hardly look outside, even when our colleagues are crying for
help.

